# Cheapy fleece nappy liners



## FemmeEnceinte

https://www.thenappywrapstore.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=3

68p for 10 (bogof from 68p for 5) and free postage. That might just be cheaper than making them yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

Bargain! Way cheaper than the ones I made myself, makes you wonder why I bothered! Just got some more though :D


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I paid £1 for a blanket x


----------



## enola

Fab stuff! Thanks! Wonder what colours etc. we'll get? :) Anyone fancy swapping if I get girly ones and you get boyish ones at all? :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:lol: 

They do really cheap fleece wipes too! Lots of wee bargains!


----------



## enola

Aha! Got a message asking whether I'd like girl or boy colours - excellent! Makes no sense how cheap these are!!! :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I know! Bargains!


----------



## anothersquish

we wiped out their stock...ROFL!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:lol: just seen! good work ladies!


----------



## Lu28

:rofl:


----------



## Delilah

Can I just check if you would use these as just a liner or if they can be used as extra insert/booster pads?

Sorry new to this!

Thanks.

Marie


----------



## lfernie

No they're just liners, they don't hold anything, just wick moisture way from LO's bum and attemp to stop poo getting on the nappy but I always find it gets on the nappy anyway. Boosters and Inserts and thicker and longer and although it would be great I don't think you'd get 10 for 68p :haha: they tend to start at around £3 mark new for microfibre then you can alsoo get hemp and bamboo and a few others I think, although those seem to be the main ones x


----------



## purpledahlia

where is it ten for 85p?? its coming up in my basket as five


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

looks like the bogof ended... still miles cheaper than ebay!


----------



## purpledahlia

ohh was it bogof, nevermind, still less than 3 quid for 15 liners!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks I ordered 3 packs for £2.55 (15 liners) and no postage fees


----------



## purpledahlia

same! i got pink hearts! of course :lol:


----------



## enola

Thank you again for this! I got mine in the post this morning :dance:
They must've made a loss as the postage cost for them was £1.41!
I went for the BOGOF 5 Pot Luck in boy colourway and I received two leopard print liners (I'm not personally an animal print fan, so these are going in my scraps bag!), two blue with footballs on, two rainbow, two random alphabet and animal pattern, two light yellow, 1 vehicles on black, two navy blue, 1 snowman print on light blue and 1 sheep print on twilight blue :dance:
Also got a very amusing promo item which looks like a pen but oh no - it is a screwdriver! Because that's what I associate nappies with...is screwdrivers....?!
Love it! Bargain! Thank you again! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

How cute! That is quite a loss, maybe that's why it ended? Also, maybe it was a promotional thing?


----------



## enola

Must've been :huh:
I just counted them up and there are 15...so they even sent me extra! Madness! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive not got mine yet.. :( 
also im sure you could swap the animal print ones with someone!


----------



## anothersquish

enola, I have plain white fleece liners I would more than happily swap for the animal print ones if you hate them? I LOVE animal print...my poor child...haha. 
Not got my ones yet either *bounces around*


----------



## Lu28

I got a screwdriver with mine too, how bizarre!!


----------



## sugarpuff

i got some today too, although i seem to have a pen rather than a screwdriver.. although maybe i just haven't found the screwdriving part !


----------



## Lu28

sugarpuff said:


> i got some today too, although i seem to have a pen rather than a screwdriver.. although maybe i just haven't found the screwdriving part !

Unscrew the top of it!


----------



## sugarpuff

Lu28 said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> i got some today too, although i seem to have a pen rather than a screwdriver.. although maybe i just haven't found the screwdriving part !
> 
> Unscrew the top of it!Click to expand...

i must be having a thick moment, i can't find anything to unscrew ! :shrug:


----------



## Lu28

It was just the top of the pen, where you'd usually find the bit to click down to make the nib come up. Does yours actually write? Maybe you did get a proper pen! :lol:


----------



## sugarpuff

mine writes so i think i just have a pen :haha:


----------



## sugarpuff

it's a posh proper ink pen too !


----------



## Delilah

how do these ppl make £ - mine are still to arrive but I got an email today saying my order had completed so hopefully any day!


----------



## purpledahlia

Im still waiting too.. hopefully soon! And :rofl: at the pen and screwdriver.. wonder what i will get? A fork? :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

im STILL waiting.. anyone else??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Mine arrived yesterday, with a pen... no screwdriver. Took her longer I imagine as mine were custom made wipes and fleece soaker in cow print but that was a review freebie so dunno?


----------



## purpledahlia

i dunno i just got 3 packs of pink heart liners? its taking ages?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Maybe ask her? She's lovely, am sure she'll let you know what's what.


----------



## purpledahlia

ill see if i have the email still, i ordered a day or two after you...


----------



## Delilah

mine arrived today with a pen screwdriver - they paid £1.41 postage and my whole order only cost me £2.55 - not sure how they make money unless the liners are just offcuts from bigger jobs - very happy thouugh


----------



## purpledahlia

They probably are leftover material. So is it a Pen OR a screwdriver, or is the pen a screwdriver pen? :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

I havent had mine either.....hmmmm I forgot about these actually!


----------



## purpledahlia

so did i till today!!

Anyways i JUST got an email from her, sending mine tomorrow and sorry for delay, her LO has chicken pox and they moved house or something. weird i was just looking for the confirmation email and went back to start again and had an email from her! 

sure they will be here soon yey!


----------



## Lu28

Some of us have had screwdriver shaped like a pen, some of us have just had a pen so god knows what you guys will get! :lol:


----------



## ellie

I just went back and checked, I only got the paymetn confirmation (nochex) no email from the site itself? is that what you got or did you get extra emails?


----------

